# What's with the DOGS out west?



## ruthjayne (Jan 13, 2007)

While traveling to Phoenix we kept seeing people and their dogs.  In the airport, in stores...I couldn't believe it.  

At DFW there was a young woman WASHING HER DOG IN THE SINK in the bathroom!  There were other people with their dogs in their carry-ons.  

Are dogs REALLY allowed in the airplane cabins? If so, what about other animals?  Can people take their cats, ferrets, gerbils, rabbits?  What about people's allergies?

Granted, I'm a dog lover.  I have 2 large dogs so the way things are going, one day YOU may be the lucky person to sit next to my "Buddy" and "Sissy".

Is this crazy?


----------



## ricoba (Jan 13, 2007)

ruthjayne said:


> Is this crazy?



IMHO, Yes 

It seems the past few years small, teacup sized dogs have almost become fashion accessories for people to carry around everywhere.

I had to tell a clerk one day at the Starbucks, that the dog she was cooing over for being so cute, shouldn't have been allowed near the counter!  Last thing I wanted to see was a dog hair in my coffee.

I almost wonder if some of this wasn't inspired by Paris Hilton carrying around her dog Tinkerbell??? 

I too like dogs, but I prefer them to be outside of stores, restaurants and public places (other than of course walking on a leash).


----------



## johnmfaeth (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi Ruth,

I am also a dog lover with a 100 pound and a 70 pound lab who both think they are lap dogs.

In 1991, I was in Munich for New Years Eve and we went to one of the most expensive Michelin-rated restaurants in town for a fancy dinner (over 3 hours worth of gourmet food). Lucky the mother-in-law was paying.

The dining room had 25 tables, at least 6 of which had dogs sleeping peacefully under them. These ranged from spaniels down to the tiny ones I call "rat dogs" for lack of their real name. 

In three hours, no dog begged, tried to get up on their master's lap, nothing.

I was amazed at both their presence and their obedience.

I have noticed many more little dogs travelling by air these days here in the US, it is probably a result of Paris Hilton and her peers media coverage when they go everywhere with their little ones. 

John


----------



## Rose Pink (Jan 13, 2007)

ricoba said:


> I too like dogs, but I prefer them to be outside of stores, restaurants and public places (other than of course walking on a leash).


 
You don't want to visit Paris, France then.  They are everywhere--or at least when I was there about 8 years ago.  They don't usually clean up the sidewalks after them, either.  Watch where you step.  I was told they consider it good luck to step in doogie doo.


----------



## Rose Pink (Jan 13, 2007)

johnmfaeth said:


> the tiny ones I call "rat dogs" for lack of their real name.
> 
> 
> John


 
John, you and I were posting at the same time.  I had actually included "rat dogs" in my post but deleted the comment before submitting the reply for fear of offending.  However, that is what I call them, too.   In Paris we saw lots of little rat dogs.


----------



## johnmfaeth (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi Ruth,

For some reason, the Irish (my mothers side) have always considered stepping in dog or horse manure good luck. My guess is my ancestors were peasants (or mentally challenged) in the old days back home.

"A Rat Dog by any other name would still be yappy". I have met wee ones who were fantastic and some which were very annoying yappers. And I am a complete dog nut, I'll stop someone on the street to pet their dog. But you have to admit, like them or not, that it is strange seeing a dog who weighs all of two pounds being treated like a teddy bear.

John


----------



## PeelBoy (Jan 13, 2007)

Last year when I was driving on an interstate highway in New York, I was shocked to find in the rest area there are separated parking areas for those with and those without a dog.

In most part of Europe, pet dogs go to restaurants, stores, train stations and even buses with their owners.

I would love to bring my dogs to a TS.  Silverleaf near Chicago seems to be the only pet friendly TS within my driving distance.  The resort charges a non-refundable fee of $55 per pet.  I have booked for May 2.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 13, 2007)

Here's what we just saw on a plane to CA last month: a large dog walking on board into the cabin, on a leash held by a gentleman - without apparent vision impairment. We asked the woman who was travelling with the man, and were told it was his "companion" dog, which we took to mean that perhaps he suffered from some sort of anxiety disorder - or something. 

Anyway, naturally we had to wonder whether our large dog could qualify!


----------



## Cathy in Boston (Jan 13, 2007)

I guess I have the opposite opinion as some of you - I would love to see our society become more like the way one poster described Munich!!

We travel occasionally with Suzie, our Golden Retriever, tovisit my dad in Baltimore.  We stay at a Marriott Residence Inn there, which allows dogs.  Suzie loves staying in the hotel.  We pay a $75 cleaning fee plus I think it's $10 extra per night for the room.


----------



## pwrshift (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm becoming a Starwood lover after finding out a couple of years back (on TuG) that most Starwood hotels accept pets...usually without fee. In fact, the Westins will provide Rover with his very own Heavenly Doggie Bed! Some of them, like the Westin in Hilton Head, have special dog walk areas where Rover can meet Millie...and certain times you can take them for a romp on the beach.

Marriott is accepting pets in more of their hotels, but they really don't want them as they also post unacceptable fees like $75 especially if you are just staying 1 night.

Brian


----------



## falmouth3 (Jan 13, 2007)

A number of years ago my husband and I were eating in a family style restaurant in Germany.  I thought I saw a ball fly by us, and sure enough, a dog went flying after it.  No one in the restaurant even seemed to notice.

I have friends who lived in Germany with their very large dog.  He was used to going to restaurants with them.  They have since moved back to Germany and he has been able to stay in their hotel with them there, and they had no problem finding an apartment to stay in with the dog until their house is available.  

My dogs don't have good manners so I wouldn't bring them to a restaurant even if I could, but I do wish pups were more welcomed into places in this country.

Sue


----------



## mepiccolo (Jan 13, 2007)

I am a dog lover, have 3 (two sweetheart pit mixes and one adorable, but grumpy purebred)  I just wanted to say I was happy to see how many dog lovers there are out there, how much we enjoy not just coming home to them but having them in our environment and how the Cruella's of the world are the exception (unfortunately I live next to one).  God bless man's best friend.


----------



## johnmfaeth (Jan 14, 2007)

There is nothing better than coming home from a long day of work, especially on a day where you were not your best and/or life ganged up on you, and opening the door to your house.

I my case, my two go crazy because daddy is home and they think I am always perfect and always give 100% unconditional love. Within 1 minute, the day's nightmares fade away.

Think about it, how many dogs have you ever met that were truly evil versus just poorly trained or abusively raised? Even the poorly trained/abused ones can be quickly won over. One of mine was beaten by a drunk (along with his wife) for three years before the rescue league and then I got her. We bonded in about 1 day (althoughfive years later she is still a neurotic mess with other adult men).

Ok, so we have about 95% of dogs being lovable, let's look at people...what percentage of people that you meet do you really like? Thus my theory that it's easy to be a dog lover...

To borrow from Will Rogers..."I never met a dog I didn't like".

John


----------



## Cathy in Boston (Jan 14, 2007)

So true John.  Suzie was given up by two different familes because she had undiagnosed luxated patella, meaning her kneecaps were not in the proper place, so she was unable to run and play (actually could barely walk).  Thank God the second family, rather than returning her to the shelter they had gotten her from, contacted Yankee Golden Retriever Rescue.  YGRR had her diagnosed and paid for her surgery.  About midway through her rehab, they called us and asked if we were interested in meeting a 10 month old female (we had said in our interview and on our application we preferred an older male) - of course we brought her home the next day!  Four-plus years later, there is no sign of her past abandonments, she loves all people and all dogs (a little scared of the cat, though) and, other than some severe soreness the day after playgroup, no real signs of her past physical problems.  She's a doll, and is the light of our lives.


----------



## JoAnn (Jan 14, 2007)

We made a few trips with our black Lab, Kelly and had no problem finding motel's that would allow dogs.  Our favorite was in Perry GA at a Comfort Inn that had a big 'garden' area in the back and we could take Kelly out and let her run (the property was fenced in along the Interstate).  Our only problem was she found the Goldfish pond and decided to go swimming!!  

Almost 2 years ago we drove to South Dakota to get our 8 week old yellow Lab (Dakota) and at one motel when they saw little Dakota they let us have a 'non-smoking' room instead of the 'smoking' room. At one Sleep Inn they put the 'dog' people on one floor.  

When we travel/timeshare we leave our Dakota with our adult kids in South Ft. Myers....or her 'town' home.  She has two tags on...one with our info and one with their info.  

I think Ft. Myers passed a law recently that you could take your dogs to any restaurant where you could eat outside.


----------



## Steve (Jan 14, 2007)

johnmfaeth said:


> There is nothing better than coming home from a long day of work, especially on a day where you were not your best and/or life ganged up on you, and opening the door to your house.
> 
> I my case, my two go crazy because daddy is home and they think I am always perfect and always give 100% unconditional love. Within 1 minute, the day's nightmares fade away.



John, 

This is so true!!!  My dogs are so happy to see me when I get home from work...and I am so happy to see them.  It really does melt away the stress and cares of the world when a happy dog (or two) shows that kind of genuine excitement and affection.  And dogs are so consistent...they love you and are happy to see you EVERY day.  

People who don't like dogs just don't realize what they are missing.  Dogs truly are "man's best friend".

Steve


----------



## PeelBoy (Jan 14, 2007)

Can anyone tell me timeshares which accept dogs?  And your experience.  Also, how about availability?


----------



## ROCKJenkins (Jan 14, 2007)

*Ehlfg posted a list of Pet Friendly hotel in the Newbie Section*

By the way, Starwood hotels (including all Sheraton, all Westin, all W, and some St. Regis) are supposed to take dogs. They even provide comfy dog beds and dog treats. That's not just reluctantly putting up with dogs, that's rolling out the red carpet. Four Seasons and Ritz-Carlton accept small pets, under 25 and 30 pounds respectively. See, for example, this list of pet-friendly hotel chains. In addition, many individual upscale and luxury hotels appear to take dogs.
___________________________________________________________


I took a Talfarga Bus trip thru Europe and witness first hand the acceptance of dogs in restaurant and hotels thru-out England, Italy and especially France and Spain.  

I guess it would be have been more acceptable with me if they would have some kind of sanitation clean-up in the streets for the crap left by man's best friend.

Over and Over I watched the traffic of my fellow men step into doggy do-do until it vanished.  Vanished onto the shoes and then the carpets of restaurants and hotel thru-out the European cities.

I hate to see that happen in Seattle.

Rock


----------



## johnmfaeth (Jan 14, 2007)

While some may argue that Europeans are more civilized, this is one category where we have them beat. We are well trained at picking up after our dogs.

So Seattlites should be safe in the future from scatalogically-affected shoes regardless of where the dogs are


----------



## Rose Pink (Jan 14, 2007)

Steve said:


> My dogs are so happy to see me when I get home from work...and I am so happy to see them. It really does melt away the stress and cares of the world when a happy dog (or two) shows that kind of genuine excitement and affection. And dogs are so consistent...they love you and are happy to see you EVERY day.
> 
> People who don't like dogs just don't realize what they are missing. Dogs truly are "man's best friend".
> 
> Steve


 
I am not missing DS's dog that lived with me for several months.  I did not find it a happy experience to get jumped on and licked each time I walked in the door.  

Dear Dog also had the annoying habit of coming up behind me while I was reading tug or watching tv and licking my elbows.  Eeewwww!

I don't mind other people's dogs out in public as long as the owner quickly picks up after them and as long as both the dog and its owner are well-behaved.   I don't have a problem with dogs in stores, restaurants or public transportation.  I just don't want to live with one.


----------



## falmouth3 (Jan 14, 2007)

*Either you're a dog person or you're not*

My husband didn't realize that he was a dog person since he wasn't allowed to have pets when he was growing up.  Now that he's married to me, he couldn't imagine life without our furry kids.  Sometimes I think he's more dog crazy than I am.

His poor mother grew up on a farm and doesn't like animals of any kind but all three of her kids have dogs.  Guess she didn't raise them right. 

Sue


----------



## davilin88 (Jan 14, 2007)

Laurie said:


> Here's what we just saw on a plane to CA last month: a large dog walking on board into the cabin, on a leash held by a gentleman - without apparent vision impairment. We asked the woman who was travelling with the man, and were told it was his "companion" dog, which we took to mean that perhaps he suffered from some sort of anxiety disorder - or something.
> 
> Anyway, naturally we had to wonder whether our large dog could qualify!



As near as I can tell, according to ADA, if he says it's a companion dog, it is. I wish I had the nerve to take my guys with me like that, but I'm just too honest. Not to say the person on the plane was lying, but there are those who do.


----------



## mapper (Jan 14, 2007)

ruthjayne said:


> While traveling to Phoenix we kept seeing people and their dogs.  In the airport, in stores...I couldn't believe it.
> 
> At DFW there was a young woman WASHING HER DOG IN THE SINK in the bathroom!  There were other people with their dogs in their carry-ons.
> 
> ...




I am absolutely crazy about my cats and dogs.  My Maine Coone acts so much like a little kid my kids find it crazy.  Now I do have a problem with all of the animals being in the grocery store, restaurants, fast food places, Home Depot, Michael' s, Best Buy, and so on.  What are people thinking!!

A woman brought her very adorable ankle biter, (I use that term affectionately  ) into the post office, set it on the floor long enough to write her check and it proceeded to piddle in the corner on the counter cabinet, wall, and floor!    It is bad enough to see dog piles left behind in Pet Smart and Petco, I would rather not experience it in other places.

Also, here in California it seems it has gone beyond the little toy/miniature size dogs to anything that will fit in a shopping cart.  I don' t find fault with the pets, only the owners putting them in a place they shoudn' t be.  I also believe that it is in a restaurant' s, store' s, etc. best interest not to allow owners to "get away" with it as they are the one' s liable in the event of a mishap.  Unfortunately in our great country there are far too many "sue happy people" so I am waiting to hear about a discrimination lawsuit when a animal finally gets the boot from a public place, (I am not talking about service animals either), once a business actually takes a stand against the  pet owners bringing their pets inside.

We have taken a great step forward here in California with it being a fineable offense with cruelty charges for owners leaving pets unattended in their vehicles under adverse circumstances.  I just don' t understand why people bring them along if they have any intentions of stopping in a public place, not fair to the pets.

A humble opinion from a honest to goodness animal lover.

Diana


----------



## johnmfaeth (Jan 14, 2007)

Dear Diana,

You are obviously a shrill poster for some underground group of dog haters.

Just kidding, couldn't resist...

I just have to add that I think what your are experiencing in California is the seeming lack of common sense that is increasingly growing in this country. That combined with a "me" attitude of Paris Hilton, et al and the behaviors with their little ones doesn't help.

It sometimes seems like the movie "Dumb and Dumber" is the current generatios' ralling cry (Oh God, I've become my father).

We have none of that here on the east coast with the exception of pet smart which welcomes the dogs. I have never witnessed a dog in any other store, other than working dogs.

Could just picture "Ahnold" on TV now giving a "Vee must schtopp the poopies" speech when/if he gets involved someday.

John


----------



## Andar (Jan 14, 2007)

I own a service dog.  There are many medical conditions that are not visible to other people (please consider that too when a perfectly "healthy looking" individual takes a handicap parking space;if they have a tag).
While it is true that merchants cannot ask about the nature of the medical necessity, they can and SHOULD ask to see the animal's certification (if it is not clearly visible).  All certified service dogs and owners should carry the information and ID with them.    These dogs and owners have a legitimate need and have passed MANY tests to make sure the animal is well trained, safe, clean and healthy.


----------



## mapper (Jan 14, 2007)

johnmfaeth said:


> Could just picture "Ahnold" on TV now giving a "Vee must schtopp the poopies" speech when/if he gets involved someday.
> 
> John



I don' t expect help from Arnold.  Haven' t you heard....we are selling out here in California.

Andar, I really hope that you understood that I was not including any kind of service animal, (we have service birds, cats, and more here in California that truly are certified), I am talking about the owners that, (and this includes the dipwad that walked into 7-11 with the 8 foot boa constrictor around his neck), just do it for the attention without consideration of others or the establishment that they are entering.

I know you were kidding John because I am not only an animal lover, but have currently 4 dogs , (previously strays, legally adopted), and 4 cats, (3 previously strays, legally adopted and one purchased, not for breeding), with a total of 7 dogs and 6 cats adopted over my lifetime, to date.  I consider myself a responsible owner, neutering, spaying, vaccinating, and licensing my extended "family" members.  My cats are all indoor only and not allowed out as I find it unconcionable to have them "roaming" the neighborhood like coyote snacks.  They all get top notch medical care and are boarded with their vet when we can not have someone there 24/7 to care for them in our absence.

I have taken my Maine Coone out for a ride with me to pick up my daughter from school, we wait together in the car, but would never consider taking any of my pets out with me if I planned on leaving my vehicle.

I figured my post would be unpopular but as I stated, it is just my humble opinion.

Diana


----------



## Andar (Jan 14, 2007)

Diane, I knew you were not talking about service animals.  
I have the same concerns about the idiots that are not responsible animal owners   They ruin it for all  dog lovers.


----------



## coppersmom1 (Jan 15, 2007)

Wow, when it comes to a "dog" thread, then I have to post! Most any trip we take that's driving, we take our 2 dogs. One is an 85 lb. Catahoula Leopard Dog mix (I know...what the heck kinda dog is THAT?  ) and a 65 lb Australian Shepherd (beagle?) mix. Both rescues. We even bought the vehicle we travel in because it works well for all of us together. They are the BEST travelers ever. We also have a, well, "funny looking dog". He is really a cat but from 2.5 lbs. was raised with the dogs and thinks he is one, so we don't tell him different. He even obeys all commands like the dogs...weird huh? He will walk up to my 85 lb dog Copper and go 'meow' when she's on her bed. She gets up and leaves...he takes the bed. Then Copper stares at us until we make him give it back! Anyway they ARE our kids, but we don't believe in taking them into places they, or we, or the others in the establishments would not be comfortable having them. We don't even take them in the pet stores because the floors are too slippery! (Plus there IS often pee pr poo on the floors...ick). Teepeeca has seen my 2 big dogs, knows them as he drives by!

I agree the small dog in the big "purse" used more as an accessory than anything by most, seemed to have started with Paris Hilton.

An organization that I donate to as often as I can is Canine Companions, based in Santa Rosa CA. They do an AWESOME job. Oh, and though my dogs are not trained companion dogs, nor do I use them as such, I AM one of those people who is but doesn't "look" handicapped.


----------



## coppersmom1 (Jan 15, 2007)

Oh, I forgot- my husband was an air force brat, Dad American Mom French. When he was very little they lived in France in a 2nd story apt. he remembers his Mom lowering the teensy dog ("Rita"...and it must be pronounced with the proper accent or else!) in a basket to the sidewalk, where she got out and did her thing, then got back in and was pulled back up on their little pulley system. So unless "Rita" carried a teensy pooper scooper of her own in the basket and was QUITE well trained, I rather doubt she was ever cleaned up after!!  

And um lets see, to make this fit in with the "West" board...his Mom lives in CA now and loves dogs, and thus loves that we take ours on trips to resorts and all that accept pets! Hey I did it...tied it in....


----------



## Cathy in Boston (Jan 15, 2007)

Diana - we used to have a beautiful Maine Coon, Wendy - she was the smartest animal I have ever met.

I mentioned bringing our Golden, Suzie, to the Marriott with us - the one thing I do not like about the fact that they allow dogs is that they do absolutely nothing to make sure owners are responsible.  They have a designated "bathroom" area for the dogs, and they even provide plastic baggies and a trash barrel - but sometimes I am convinced we are the only ones using it.  The amount of poop just left there by owners is disgusting, it's like trying to navigate your way through a mine field.  I have just as little patience and/or respect for people who don't clean up after their dogs, let their dogs run wild (either in their neighborhood or in the store), etc., as I do for parents who let their kids bother other people in restaurants, stores, etc.  

John, I wonder how old you are, I am in my early 50's and find it increasingly distubring how often I now criticize what the "younger people" are doing, lol


----------



## ruthjayne (Jan 15, 2007)

As the original poster of this thread, I guess I'm wondering if these people that I saw (who were past the security gates, so I guess they are flying) ACTUALLY BRING THEIR non-service DOG ON THE PLANE?  

The air ventilation is bad enough and if a person with a cat was sitting next to me, I might have a breathing problem, since I'm allergic. 

We take our dogs many places with us.  They love to go boating and we keep them in our (non-TS) cabin with us.  But I would think the airlines should disclose that pets may be on board.  

Next time I call the airline, I think I'll ask them.  Ruth


----------



## ruthjayne (Jan 15, 2007)

OK I was just too curious.  I called AA and she said that cats and dogs are allowed on  planes as long as they are in their little carrier that fits under their seat.  No other pets allowed.


----------



## ladycody (Jan 15, 2007)

> I own a service dog. There are many medical conditions that are not visible to other people (please consider that too when a perfectly "healthy looking" individual takes a handicap parking space;if they have a tag).
> While it is true that merchants cannot ask about the nature of the medical necessity, they can and SHOULD ask to see the animal's certification (if it is not clearly visible). All certified service dogs and owners should carry the information and ID with them. These dogs and owners have a legitimate need and have passed MANY tests to make sure the animal is well trained, safe, clean and healthy.



Just gotta agree with Andar here.  MY MIL has systemic Rhumetoid Arthritis and can have some good days and some truly horrific days...but you might not be able to tell the difference just by looking at her...so her handicap plates dont always seem legit even though they are. I've also had the pleasure of meeting a dog that was able to notify it's owner of an impending epileptic attack....though one wouldnt have assumed the dog was a service dog just by looking at the two of them together.

Now...having said that...I also had an older couple  come into a restaurant where I was working and claim that their 2 dogs (chihau...aw heck...the little ones whose name I cant spell)...anyway...they claimed their dogs were service dogs and had "service dog" coats on them...but they had no certifications for them and said they had come by their talents naturally.  When asked what the dogs did...the couple announced that they were slightly hard of hearing and the dogs would tell them when someone was at the door or coming up behind them.  

:hysterical: ....had come by their talents naturally :hysterical: 

(Sorry...that still cracks me up.  )


----------



## Andar (Jan 15, 2007)

ladycody said:


> Just gotta agree with Andar here.  MY MIL has systemic Rhumetoid Arthritis and can have some good days and some truly horrific days...but you might not be able to tell the difference just by looking at her...so her handicap plates dont always seem legit even though they are. I've also had the pleasure of meeting a dog that was able to notify it's owner of an impending epileptic attack....though one wouldnt have assumed the dog was a service dog just by looking at the two of them together.
> 
> Now...having said that...I also had an older couple  come into a restaurant where I was working and claim that their 2 dogs (chihau...aw heck...the little ones whose name I cant spell)...anyway...they claimed their dogs were service dogs and had "service dog" coats on them...but they had no certifications for them and said they had come by their talents naturally.  When asked what the dogs did...the couple announced that they were slightly hard of hearing and the dogs would tell them when someone was at the door or coming up behind them.
> 
> ...



LOL too.  Dogs come by a lot of things naturally 
If the dogs were not certified and did not have proper indentificaition they are NOT service animals.


----------

